# 23 weeker... my baby girl.



## cookie4800

Gave birth to Baby A, Liliana on Monday 10/20/14. 1lb1oz. She was just 23 weeks (due to ivf we know she was actually less than 23 weeks but hospital had some dates wrong.)

Anyways... she's in the nicu and I'm on hospital bed rest trying to keep her sister in. I so wish I could be with her more.

I'm so worried about her. She's so little... 23 weeks! Dr's say she is doing good for her gestation but really... how good is that when u think only 23 weeks! She has a brain scan on Monday and I'm so worried for the results.

I just feel so helpless and worried.


----------



## mapha2

Hello cookie, congrats on the birth of your little one. Please think positive, you guys are in my thoughts, I will be praying for you. She will be out in no time


----------



## sethsmummy

sending you lots of love hun <3 she is in the best place for her and this day in age her odds are really good :D Do you have someone taking lots of pictures for you? :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

Thinking of u hun x


----------



## sbl

Congrats .
Lots of prayers for your preemie princess xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations huni, sending lots of love, and thinking of you xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congratulations


----------



## Kiwiberry

I am so sorry sweetie! I know this must be so rough for you and her. I will be keeping you two in my thoughts and the LO still in your belly. Fx everything goes well and she continues to be strong! Biologically female's are stronger than males. So she has that on her side!


----------



## angiepie

Hey check out this micro prem group *edited by a moderator*

My son's a 24 weeker and he's fine. They call them miracle babies for a reason. ;) All the best. xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How is everything going? how is she and yourself doing?

Thinking of you both and sending so much love.I bet she is a little fighter..XO <3:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cookie4800

Her hemoglobin was low so they did a blood transfusion. Also pushed up her brain scan. While I still haven't talked to Dr about it the nurse said there was nothing major that came up on it... Thank god!

Thank you all so much for you kind words and prayers!


----------



## Andypanda6570

cookie4800 said:


> Her hemoglobin was low so they did a blood transfusion. Also pushed up her brain scan. While I still haven't talked to Dr about it the nurse said there was nothing major that came up on it... Thank god!
> 
> Thank you all so much for you kind words and prayers!

That is wonderful news... XO So happy to read this..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations on your little girl and I hope your other little one keeps cooking for longer. Blood transfusions are very common and expect a few more. Great news about the brain scan but it isn't always bad news if there is something. My daughter had a grade IV ivh at birth and we were told worst case scenario what it could mean but knew it was a waiting game. She will be 5 in Jan and so far has had no problems from it. Great your little girl is doing so well x


----------



## Kiwiberry

cookie4800 said:


> Her hemoglobin was low so they did a blood transfusion. Also pushed up her brain scan. While I still haven't talked to Dr about it the nurse said there was nothing major that came up on it... Thank god!
> 
> Thank you all so much for you kind words and prayers!

That is so great to hear! :hugs:

I also wanted to share with you that in one of my NICU groups on facebook a mom had twins both 23 weekers. They stayed about 100 days in the NICU and both came back healthy and happy!


----------



## Radiance

That's a good update :hugs: I'm in a few pprom groups on Facebook and many of the ladies have delivered as early as you with many great outcomes <3


----------



## cookie4800

Thank you all.

She is certainly a strong one. So proud of my little fighter!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: How is she doing today ? XooXO


----------



## cookie4800

Update:

Liliana has been have problems with her oxygen levels. They are a little all over the place. She is on the oscillator and they are hoping that will help. I'm very worried about her. Very.

Her sister, Alessandra, was born at 24+4. She was 1lb4oz. She is doing well. No Brain scan yet but her O2 levels are at 21. They are thinking of taking her off the vent soon.

What a roller coaster. I know this breathing thing is a big deal I just don't know how big... and I'm way to afraid to ask that question.


----------



## sethsmummy

awww hun congratulations on the birth of Alessandra <3 

im sorry Liliana is havin oxygen level problems hun. I hope its just a preemie related problem that is going to get better with time :hugs: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Dinah93

Congratulations on the birth of Alexandra. Oxygen is the big one for a lot of nicu babies, however they can survive for months on an oscillating or jet vent if needed before they're ready to move to a traditional vent. Being on any form of ventilator does cause the lung tissue to harden, and it's a hard balance of when to move them to less support, as the vent is keeping them alive, but the longer they're on the vent the longer they will have to stay on it for their lungs to mature that bit more. Some babies even go home on a ventilator, it's rare but it can take years to wean off it - you're at a very early stage I'm by no means saying this will be your story, but if you're anything like I was you'll want to know that severe difficulty breathing is survivable and anything else you can deal with later. My daughter had to have half of her left lung removed because the ventilator kept making holes in it and it collapsed over and over again (pneumothorax), it was terrifying but two weeks later she was finally on cpap - sometimes a scary step is what is best for them. Nicu is a terrifying time, a lot of the time it feels like more steps backwards than forwards, but she's shown she wants to fight and the doctors will do everything they can to help her do that.


----------



## Blue12

Congrats on your second girl Hun. Sending positive health and growing energy. Xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Dinah93 said:


> Congratulations on the birth of Alexandra. Oxygen is the big one for a lot of nicu babies, however they can survive for months on an oscillating or jet vent if needed before they're ready to move to a traditional vent. Being on any form of ventilator does cause the lung tissue to harden, and it's a hard balance of when to move them to less support, as the vent is keeping them alive, but the longer they're on the vent the longer they will have to stay on it for their lungs to mature that bit more. Some babies even go home on a ventilator, it's rare but it can take years to wean off it - you're at a very early stage I'm by no means saying this will be your story, but if you're anything like I was you'll want to know that severe difficulty breathing is survivable and anything else you can deal with later. My daughter had to have half of her left lung removed because the ventilator kept making holes in it and it collapsed over and over again (pneumothorax), it was terrifying but two weeks later she was finally on cpap - sometimes a scary step is what is best for them. Nicu is a terrifying time, a lot of the time it feels like more steps backwards than forwards, but she's shown she wants to fight and the doctors will do everything they can to help her do that.

That was so sweet it made me tear up :cry:.


----------



## cookie4800

Thank you everyone. Really nothing new to report but that's a good thing!


----------



## Dinah93

How are they doing hon?


----------



## helloeveryone

Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

How are things going Cookie? Looking forward to hearing an update!


----------



## vermeil

Congratulations on the birth of your daughters!

My son was a micropreemie too, 1lb4oz at 27 weeks. You can see pics from my sig. He was on the oscillator, the strongest one in our tier 4(is the best nicu in the country) hospital for days. Then standard vent, then back to oscillator etc. One of his lungs collapsed because of it. Took months to be on active,then passive cpap, then plain oxygen etc.

Receiving breast milk helps if you can manage it. Plus when we were finally able to hold him on week 3 we started skin to skin contact as often as we could. His oxygen requirements finally started dropping then. I reallybthink the kangaroo care helped.

thinking of you *hugs*


----------



## MolGold

Liliana, you will remain in our hearts. I am beyond saddened :cry: 

Here's the update on another post for those who don't know yet- 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...s/2260955-liliana-elizabeth.html#post34348645


----------



## Kiwiberry

MolGold said:


> Liliana, you will remain in our hearts. I am beyond saddened :cry:
> 
> Here's the update on another post for those who don't know yet-
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/s...s/2260955-liliana-elizabeth.html#post34348645

Thank you for updating, I did not see the other thread. 

This is so sad.


----------



## chistiana

I am in tears as I read the update. So so sorry your little girl didn't make it, she was still a big fighter. RIP little Lilliana, she's an angel looking over her sis. Hope Alessandra is doing well.you re in my heart n prayers


----------

